# to fire somebody



## jancho

Hello.

How would you say "fire" somebody in several languages? It is a verb meaning to make some employee to stop having their jobs.

WRD definiotion:


> terminate the employment of somebody



*Czech: propustit*

Thank you.


----------



## Frank78

"feuern" (colloquial) - fire
"entlassen" - dismiss


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
Απολύω
Apol*i*o (to sack, to fire).
Απολύομαι
Apol*i*ome (to get sacked, to get fired, to be discharged).
The same verb 'Απολύω/Απολύομαι' is also used to describe the release or discharge of the soldier from the Army, after the end of his 12-month compulsory military service


----------



## Saluton

Russian: *увольнять* (to fire in general) or *уволить* (to complete the process of dismissal).


----------



## Arrius

Spanish: *despedir*
French: *renvoyer/virer*
American euphemism: *We're going to have to let you go*.


----------



## Hakro

Finnish:
*irtisanoa* (literally "to say off")
*erottaa* (literally "to deprive, to separate")
*antaa potkut* (colloquial, "to give kicks, boot")
*antaa kenkää* (colloquial, "to give a shoe")


----------



## robbie_SWE

Hi! 

In Romanian it is: 

*a concedia* (most common verb)
*a da afară* ("to give out")
*a disponibiliza* (euphemism)
*a scoate* (mot-à-mot "to take out")
*a îndepărta* ("to supersede")
*a **mătrăşi *(colloquial, actually means "to trot off, to banish")

In Swedish it's: 

*att avskeda* (most common)
*att uppsäga*/*att säga upp *("to say upp")
*att entlediga* (extremely formal and old-fashioned)
*att ge sparken*/*att sparka *("to give the kick/to kick")
*att kicka*, *att focka* (colloquial, probably English words made Swedish)

 robbie


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese:

despedir, demitir, pôr no olho da rua (very colloquial, lit. to place in the eye of the street)


----------



## Volcano

*In Turkish:

İşten kovmak*


----------



## federicoft

In Italian: _licenziare_.


----------



## Arrius

Two more French terms: *congédier* (congé is a short holiday but this is a long one)
*mettre à la porte* (literally to put at the door) 
Another German one: *rausschmeissen* (to boot out/ throw out)
Dutch: *ontslaan* (lit. to release)
*uitsturen* (lit. to send out)
English:* to sack/ to give someone the sack* (presumably the idea is of carrying away one's things in a sack).
*to give somebody their cards* (the return of personal documents from the office)
*to discharge* (a verb also used for guns, hence *fire*).
Afrikaans: *in die pad steek* (lit.to stick on the trail)
*die trekpas kry* (lit. to get permission to to move on)
Latin: *dimittere* (send away) 
Arabic: أَفْرَجَ /áfaraja/ (lit. to make free - _nice_ _euphemism!)_


----------



## mesie

francés: licencier
español: despedir


----------



## Gabita

In Argentina: Echar/despedir a alguien.


----------



## mohamed264

in arabic
تحرق شخص ما


----------



## phosphore

Serbian: _otpustiti (nekoga=accusative)_ or _dati (nekome=dative) otkaz_


----------



## cherine

mohamed264 said:


> In Arabic
> تحرق شخص ما


[Belated] welcome to the forum, Mohamed 

I'm sorry, but you got the meaning wrong. To fire someone is 
فصل faSal
أقال aqaal
رفت rafat (but I'm not sure about the last one being fuS7a/MSA).

And, please use proper writing style (capital letters and punctuation marks). Thanks.


----------



## amikama

Hebrew: *לפטר*


----------



## kusurija

In Lithuanian:
Atleisti (iš darbo).
Attention: atleisti means also: to pardon s.o.


----------



## mohamed264

cherine said:


> [Belated] welcome to the forum, Mohamed
> 
> I'm sorry, but you got the meaning wrong. To fire someone is
> فصل faSal
> أقال aqaal
> رفت rafat (but I'm not sure about the last one being fuS7a/MSA).
> 
> And, please use proper writing style (capital letters and punctuation marks). Thanks.



I am sorry ..
Thanks for your attention


----------



## sokol

Frank78 said:


> "feuern" (colloquial) - fire
> "entlassen" - dismiss


Well, actually we should be more precise in German.
English fire is a colloquial term for terminate work which I *think *does *not *indicate wether you are fired with or without notice which makes a huge difference at least in German speaking nations (and I guess also in English speaking nations).

Thus:
- legal terms:
*kündigen *= to dismiss "with notice": you terminate your job but your employer will have to keep you for a further couple of weeks, or a month, or even a couple of months, depending on your contract
*fristlos entlassen* = to dismiss "without notice" = you have to leave your workplace immediately after you're fired.

I think English "to fire" is used for both (I might be wrong ;-).
In that case you'd have to be careful with German:

- *feuern *= colloquial synonym for "fristlos entlassen"
*- den blauen Brief kriegen *= colloquial synonym for "gekündigt werden" ("kündigen = den blauen Brief schicken)

There are of course loads of colloquial synonyms in German but right now all that come to my mind are dialect words which you shouldn't mix with standard language.


----------



## bibax

The commonest colloquial (slang) phrase in Czech:

dát někomu padáka (= to give someone a parachute)
dostat padáka (= to get a parachute)
mít padáka (= to have a parachute)

The top managers usually get _golden_ parachutes. (zlaté padáky)

According to my dictionary _padák_ (parachute) in this sense is translated _walking papers_ into English


----------



## Harahman

*Bengali*: বরখাস্ত করা।


----------



## Welsh_Sion

*Welsh

cael gwared â rhywun *- to get rid of (Lit.'with') someone
*rhoi ei gardiau i rywun* - to give (to) someone his cards
*dangos y drws i rywun*, - to show the door to someone
*diswyddo rhywun* - to 'unjob' someone


----------



## AndrasBP

Harahman said:


> *Bengali*: বরখাস্ত করা।


I suppose most of us here can't read Bengali so could you please give us an idea what your phrase sounds like and what it literally means?



Welsh_Sion said:


> *diswyddo rhywun* - to 'unjob' someone


I really like that one.  

.

In *Hungarian *we usually use the verb "*kirúgni*", which literally means "to kick out".


----------



## Welsh_Sion

I put it in inverted commas as I thought I had invented the term, 'unjob'. It definitely has a squiggly red line underneath it. If s.o. else wants to claim credit for it, please do so. And I will 'unjob' myself. 

'*Diswyddo*' is the more common formal expression and would be used in legal contexts etc.

(And going back to 'unjob'. How about '*ymddiswyddo*' (Lit. 'to self-dejob', i.e. 'to resign')?

Another informal expression: '*rhoi hwi i rywun* - 'to give s.o. the push'.


----------



## Nizo

Esperanto: *eksigi *or *maldungi*


----------



## Dymn

*Catalan*: _acomiadar _(neutral word), _despatxar_, _fer fora _(both colloquial)_, fotre fora _(more vulgar)_, fotre al carrer_ (vulgar too)


----------

